# Eye/Vision Specialist/Doctor



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Guys,
another hot topic where I would like to get some help from this knowledgeable forum.

My mum suffers from a deteriorating eye sight. I don't really have all the details but I do know she sees worse by the month. Doctors back home have said that there nothing which can be done to either stop the process or to make it better. They even got her a sort of huge computer with an extra magnifying glass to read newspaper and letters.....
that's already fairly bad. The deteriorating eye sight poses additional challenges when she wants to play or mind our toddler of 2 years....

now the question....she will come and visit us for 3 weeks in April. I know there are a number of very good eye specialist around here. I would like to get an appointment for her to such a specialit in order for him to have a look and get a second opinion to verify that the situation is really hopeless and nothing can be done.

Anybody know of such a specialist who could try and help ? any help very much appreciated. 

Thanks for your help in advance and
best regards
Lenochka


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe Moorfields are THE place to go for eyes.


Moorfields Eye Hospital Dubai :: Homepage


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Many Thanks, Sgilli....I will contact them.

Best regards
Lenochka


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Many Thanks, Sgilli....I will contact them.
> 
> Best regards
> Lenochka


You're welcome


----------

